# Rhubarb Wine?



## cornchild (May 25, 2012)

Hi, 2 days ago i drank wine so crazy tasty like best wine ever! the guy said it was rhubarb. I gota make a wine close to this. Could anybody help me please?
-Travis


----------



## New_Guy_Brad (May 26, 2012)

I am in the process of starting a rhubarb wine right now. I am only making a 1 gal batch but ill share my recipe

5lbs rhubarb
2lb sugar
3/4oz precip chalk
1tsp nutrient
1/16tsp k-meta
K1-1116 yeast

1.wash and cut rhubarb in 1/2" pieces, and mash away (i used a marble rolling pin with the end removed, Jack Keller reccomended end of a bat)
2.Put mashed rhubarb (and its juice) into a straining bag and into promary. 
3. Dissolve k meta into a gallon of cold water and pour into primary
4. Let Sit For 3 Days, stir daily. 
5. Add the rest of the ingredients (sugar, chalk, nutrient, re hydrated yeast)
6. follow general wine making steps.

Fwiw i combined a recipe from Jack Keller and one in one of my books.

link to Jack Keller recipe- http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/reques34.asp


----------



## cornchild (May 26, 2012)

Great thanks guy! my friend told me his recipe but i forgot it. Is rhubarb known for making good wine? the key ingredient to awesomeness? its my first attempt making wine so sorry im dumb ha


----------



## Runningwolf (May 26, 2012)

I make Ruhbarb wine but I buy the juice from Walkers.


----------



## djrockinsteve (May 26, 2012)

I have rhubarb and raspberry aging. Heard its awesome. Bought the rhubarb from Walkers like Dan.


----------



## New_Guy_Brad (May 26, 2012)

cornchild said:


> Great thanks guy! my friend told me his recipe but i forgot it. Is rhubarb known for making good wine? the key ingredient to awesomeness? its my first attempt making wine so sorry im dumb ha



Honestly i have no idea. I just have probably an extra 30lbs of rhubarb in my garden and decided to make it.

From what i have read it makes an excellent blend and topper as the rhubarb will only enhance any flavors its mixed with.


----------



## SarahRides (May 26, 2012)

My mother recently made rhubarb, she hasn't bottled it yet, but spiced it up a little bit with cinnamon and she said that made a huge difference in flavor! I can't wait to try it.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (May 26, 2012)

I make and like rhubarb wine, but I usually mix it with other fruit. I think it blends really well. Rhubarb can make a WIDE variety of wines depending on ingredients used and method. If you're trying to replicate the wine you had the other day, get the recipe again, otherwise you're shooting in the dark and it would be tough to zero in on the taste you enjoyed.


----------



## reefman (May 29, 2012)

.........and share the recipe when you get it. Sounds awesome!


----------



## reefman (May 30, 2012)

New_Guy_Brad said:


> 5lbs rhubarb
> 2lb sugar
> 3/4oz precip chalk
> 1tsp nutrient
> ...


 
I never heard of precip chalk before, is it a common ingredient, or does it have another name in other recipes?


----------



## jswordy (May 30, 2012)

reefman said:


> I never heard of precip chalk before, is it a common ingredient, or does it have another name in other recipes?


 
precipitated chalk = calcium carbonate or potassium carbonate.


----------



## reefman (May 30, 2012)

thanks Jim. I learn something new every day.


----------



## Flame145 (May 30, 2012)

jswordy said:


> precipitated chalk = calcium carbonate or potassium carbonate.


 
Calcium carbonate = pre fermentation

Potassium Carbonate = post fermentation


----------



## jdrum (May 30, 2012)

great thirst quencher. i have tried to grow it heare in al. for yearsand never had any luck but now im starting to mess with irrigation for these muscadines i may try again, put it back in the woods where its shaded
used to find it al over when i lived in ny all the old home steads had a rubarb patch

jim


----------



## Venatorscribe (Mar 8, 2018)

I made some rhubarb wine last year. After cutting up the rhubarb I added the sugar and packaged everything up into a plastic container and left in freezer for a week. Then thawed and treated with calcium carbonate in order to neutralise the oxalis acid . ( FYI the pure rhubarb juice had a pH of 2 prior to treatment). You can never remove all the astringent flavour of the oxalic acid but it will lessen in time. You will also need to add back some normal acid blend ( tartaric/malic/citric) in order to get pH down to a range of 3.3 to 3.7. I played around with the basic recipe adding white raisins and a small packet of figs to beef up the general phenolic development. Placed everything into a nylon bag and fermented for a month on the pulp. My understanding - based on what happens in France - is that Rhubarb wine needs to bottled conditioned for five to seven years. After that the French reckon they can't tell the difference between a good rhubarb wine and a grape based wine. I am not drinking my Rhubarb yet. Although I have recently drawn out some of the ferment to use as a blending stock for my recent Aperol experiment. (Another story) .


----------

